# When does good Tren Ace starts to kick in?



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know there are several of such topics here, but I'm just interested in your experiences with Tren Ace. How long did it take for Tren Ace to kick in?

This is my fourth day on tren ace 75mg ed, along with low dose test prop.

My gear is completely by fuerza.

I'm not worried about the test prop. I've used it 6 weeks and it works great.

I do worry about the tren, opinions are divided.

I have no sweats and I can sleep very well... :-/ And this is the fourth day in a dose of 75mg ed.

Kind regards!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

DagoDuck said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know there are several of such topics here, but I'm just interested in your experiences with Tren Ace. How long did it take for Tren Ace to kick in?
> 
> ...


You should feel it by now without a doubt mate


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Try And eat some carbs right before bed. I also have fuerza tren ace 100mg/ml and felt it on night 1


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Even with ace I say give it a week to solidify in the blood.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Within the first week for me, i used fuerza's tren ace as well, rate it very highly


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

used tren ace myself give it some time. think it took at least 2 weeks myself, do you feel a sense of well being yet, because thats one of the good sides.

forget to point out this was my first time using tren and i started off at a low dose 50mg eod for the first 4 jabs then upped it to 75mg eod


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Takes me 3 days to feel it after upping the dose so I assume it's the same with kicking in.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Within about 5 days i def know i'm on.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

alright guys, thanks a lot. i give it another week to go and keep you posted


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Give it a week, one day you'll be like this aint working then the next you'll be wanting to lower your dosage haha.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Im wanting to come off it now haha I feel like Im angry all the time lol


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

do you use fuerza gear too?


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep I would say 5 days to a week you will definitely see a change if good stuff.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

DagoDuck said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know there are several of such topics here, but I'm just interested in your experiences with Tren Ace. How long did it take for Tren Ace to kick in?
> 
> ...


Depends on what you mean by "kicking in"... It is as a matter of fact effective in the blood around 24h after the injection, but obviously that does not mean gains, sides or anything like that... Be more specific. Gains wise, I would say that you will see them after a couple of weeks already if body fat is low enough to notice.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So what's the difference between tren ace and tren e then, other than one's faster acting?


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

can't good stuff be recognized by the side affects that may occur? I'm not expecting gains in the first week but I read about many that begin after a few days of extreme sweating and sleeping problems. I just want to make sure that there is in the vial exactly what it says on it. because, unfortunately, I couldn't find many experiences conserning fuerza's tren ace. some say it is very under-dosed.

so i'm running 75mg ed... lets see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Felt it after 3-4 days but it really kicked in at 7 days.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

DagoDuck said:


> can't good stuff be recognized by the side affects that may occur? I'm not expecting gains in the first week but I read about many that begin after a few days of extreme sweating and sleeping problems. I just want to make sure that there is in the vial exactly what it says on it. because, unfortunately, I couldn't find many experiences conserning fuerza's tren ace. some say it is very under-dosed.
> 
> so i'm running 75mg ed... lets see what the next few days bring.


didn't have any problems with tren ace sleeping, just sweating in the day. tren e sleep for the 1st hour then i awake all bloody night on and off. not sweating alot,


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> Even with ace I say give it a week to solidify in the blood.


Quoted for lulz


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Within a week.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I started on 50mg eod for the first week and had no sides so I am now on 75mg eod.

I noticed it kicking in at around the 10 day mark but I think it was more down to the small start dosage.

I have had about 3 night sweats so far and sleeping was getting hard so I am now taking Nytol to help as recommended on here.

Just into my 3rd week and the fat is as they say melting off lol. I now have abs and I seem to be getting ripped, shoulders and back are very noticeable.

Just to add that I am also on sustanon 250 at 750mg a week.

This has been by first experience with Tren Ace and so far I love it and the strength gains are coming on good.

Give it a bit of time and if you get results and no sides then your on a winner, best of luck mate.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Akura said:


> Quoted for lulz


What's so funny? Nothing hits hard day 1, even tren ace, there just isn't enough of it in the blood stream.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> What's so funny? Nothing hits hard day 1, even tren ace, there just isn't enough of it in the blood stream.


I think its because your use of the owrd 'solidified' which also means 'make stronger' but is more commonly known to mean "make something solid" lol


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Poke said:


> I think its because your use of the owrd 'solidified' which also means 'make stronger' but is more commonly known to mean "make something solid" lol


oh ok fair enough, stabilised if you prefer but again, construction terms!


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm different than all I've read not just on this thread, I see and feel the affects by week 3, I'm not saying its not working but that's when I physically see and feel a change in my body. It takes a while for me and I always feel like there is something wrong with me but it works well just takes time for me to notice, maybe because I read about it only taking days to see the difference but for me it's longer but it works well when it's in doing its job. JMO.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

One week on, still feeling nothing at 75mg ed....


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I get ZERO sides on 70mg Tren Ace a day..and its deffo legit as had the cough a few times.

Don't get night sweats like ever...do sweat a bit more in the gym, but strength goes up so i know its working.

Dont moan if you have no sides...i know some guys who gets sides of 20mg Tren Ace a day..then others who can use 150-200mg a day and just get a few sweats, everyones different


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DagoDuck said:


> One week on, still feeling nothing at 75mg ed....


Any strength gains?


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> I get ZERO sides on 70mg Tren Ace a day..and its deffo legit as had the cough a few times.
> 
> Don't get night sweats like ever...do sweat a bit more in the gym, but strength goes up so i know its working.
> 
> Dont moan if you have no sides...i know some guys who gets sides of 20mg Tren Ace a day..then others who can use 150-200mg a day and just get a few sweats, everyones different


This is exactly what I was trying to say in my post, you've just done a damn site better job than I mate lol. I always here it's rubbish I've got no sides and me I'm thinking thank god I've got no real sides, think some think no sides means no gear yet I have hardly any sides and still growing so better for me that way. JMO.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

ok, to be honest, I did 6 weeks 50mg propionate ed, strength goes up as expected...

but now, after I added the trenbolon and reduced the propionate to 35mg, strength is still going up.

not fast, but I go from strength to strength...the usual way.

ninth day with trenbolon.

NO SIDES


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

2nd night after jabbing i get night sweats with tren a


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

anyone else used the fuerza stuff?

day 11, cough never, sides zero


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> 2nd night after jabbing i get night sweats with tren a


Probably Your Body Reacting To The Unusual Entry Rather Than The Sides Of Tren..

Week 2 Onwards For Me, Sides Dependant On Dosage Of Course.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

DagoDuck said:


> ok, to be honest, I did 6 weeks 50mg propionate ed, strength goes up as expected...
> 
> but now, after I added the trenbolon and reduced the propionate to 35mg, strength is still going up.
> 
> ...


so what sides have you had from test prop


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

Incredibly high libido, inhuman!


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuerza tren gtg 100 mg a day equals every tren side you can get for me after day 3


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

14 days....nothing. strength either.

im gonna switch this tren for another lab and then we will see if still nothings happens....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DagoDuck said:


> 14 days....nothing. strength either.
> 
> im gonna switch this tren for another lab and then we will see if still nothings happens....


What happened?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Been using the fureza tren a for the last week 100 mg ed.. smashed it in the gym yesterday the stuff works just fine


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> What happened?


I'm on the fourth day with Tren A from Puro Labs.

50mg Tren A ed + 50mg Propi ed

Will report soon, until now, nothing extraordinary


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

im on Tren a 100mg enhancement labs and about a week after the first jab im hot and sweating all the time. by the time i walk to work looks like a thousand eagles have p*ssed on my face, dripping with sweat

dont have night sweats though, cant comment of quality of sleep as at night i never sleep long than 40 minutes in one go

kickstarted with 100mg winnie ed for 25 days then test 400 (200 each of e and c) and tren a 100mg


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

First time ever I've started getting tren cough from feurza and it works well, normal sides but getting the cough is a nightmare, never had it from any other lab before but second vial in and bang every time almost, damn and I thought I was immune lol.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

thought also I was immune lol..

but today I got the finest cough and a metallic taste in the mouth after injecting the puro stuff...

seems to work.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm on day 6 and so far - Nothing......


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I'm on day 6 and so far - Nothing......


you hav to inject it first dt

u do know this don't you :lol:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> I'm on day 6 and so far - Nothing......


Tren a is fast acting but still depends on your dosage 1 - 2 weeks at 100mg a day and you'l know your on it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Simspin said:


> you hav to inject it first dt
> 
> u do know this don't you :lol:


Jesus I aint seen you on here for ages. How are you doing mate?

Oh and as for the tren - I thought I just had to stare at the vile for 5 minutes every day :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Tren a is fast acting but still depends on your dosage 1 - 2 weeks at 100mg a day and you'l know your on it


It's my first time using tren and I'm on 75mg eod but will up it to 100mg eod from today


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

yea, good idea, i am doing 50mg ed of the puro stuff, and I feel definitely an increase of strength now after 1 week which I had NOT with fuerza's tren. and I used their tren over 2 weeks with 100mg ed...noticed nothing.

puro tren a...working for me. and 50mg ed seems to be enough! really nice!

'm excited when I increase it to 75mg 



> Oh and as for the tren - I thought I just had to stare at the vile for 5 minutes every day :lol:


 :lol: :death:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> It's my first time using tren and I'm on 75mg eod but will up it to 100mg eod from today


Im not saying you need 100mg a day though for good results

My test is really low and tren high if i was doing more test i wouldn't be using as much tren


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm gud man my laptop has been

With the nob clowns at esure for 7

months in a dispute that I hav finally

won! So only had my s3 to come online

Wid so pain in ass trying to type and such

Gud to b back tho !



DutchTony said:


> Jesus I aint seen you on here for ages. How are you doing mate?
> 
> Oh and as for the tren - I thought I just had to stare at the vile for 5 minutes every day :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Smitch said:


> So what's the difference between tren ace and tren e then, other *than one's faster acting*?


that's it... ace has a 3 day half life where as enanthate has a 10.5 day


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Im not saying you need 100mg a day though for good results
> 
> My test is really low and tren high if i was doing more test i wouldn't be using as much tren


This is my first cycle with low test. Normally go for high test but thought I'd try low test, moderate/high tren. Doing 50mg eod test p with 75mg tren per day. Will go for 100mg tren eod from today.Was thinking of upping the tren every couple of weeks until the sides are too much.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Not ed. Meant eod day for test and tren......


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Not ed. Meant eod day for test and tren......


Ah right just go straight in with 100mg ed then


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Ah right just go straight in with 100mg ed then


 :scared:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> :scared:


With tren i mean..

You'l most prop end up on 100mg tren anyway the sides are far less with low test


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> With tren i mean..
> 
> You'l most prop end up on 100mg tren anyway the sides are far less with low test


I will defo keep upping it mate. At the moment I'm just waiting for some sign that it's kicking in


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> I will defo keep upping it mate. At the moment I'm just waiting for some sign that it's kicking in


What lab are you using?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> What lab are you using?


Burr test prop and bsi tren ace


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

sooo, what should i tell you.

day 11. dosages remain same. daily injections.

increased vascularity and strength!

and starting to look leaner, yes!

everytime i get this metallic taste in my mouth after injectin. cough not always. especially when injecting into delts or gluts, nothing. happens more often in quads!

no sides so far. sleeping like a baby, not sweating in bed, only sweating like no one else in the gym.

regards


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> This is my first cycle with low test. Normally go for high test but thought I'd try low test, moderate/high tren. Doing 50mg eod test p with 75mg tren per day. Will go for 100mg tren eod from today.Was thinking of upping the tren every couple of weeks until the sides are too much.


How you getting on with this cycle mate??

Was gonna start at 50mg prop 75mg ace soon myself.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> How you getting on with this cycle mate??
> 
> Was gonna start at 50mg prop 75mg ace soon myself.


Well today is day 9 and so far it's gone like this....

Sunday test 50mg tren 50mg

Tuesday test 50mg tren 50mg

Thursday test 50mg tren 75mg

Saturday test 50mg tren 100mg

Monday test 50mg tren 100mg

So far I've had zero sides and zero gains. Seriously hoping for something soon as I'm starting to think my stuff may be vegetable oil....


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Well today is day 9 and so far it's gone like this....
> 
> Sunday test 50mg tren 50mg
> 
> ...


Oh dear, hopefully it will kick in soon.

At least if its bunk you can cook your chips with the leftovers!


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

doesnt sound good, tony.

another thing I noticed with tren is that I break out in spots again.

damn


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DagoDuck said:


> doesnt sound good, tony.
> 
> another thing I noticed with tren is that I break out in spots again.
> 
> damn


I've had bad acne on all my cycles mate. At least it's working for you though :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Oh dear, hopefully it will kick in soon.
> 
> At least if its bunk you can cook your chips with the leftovers!


 :lol:

I might do 200mg tren - sorry i meant cooking oil - tonight just for sh!ts and giggles 

The most annoying part at the moment is having to jab eod and I only jab glutes, so I'm jabbing the same area every 4 days. Don't get me wrong if my stuff kicks in then great, but to jab eod for nothing is frustrating so say the least....


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

took me about 2 weeks to fully feel my tren kicking in. I thought it wasnt working at some points. to be quite honest it wasnt until I stopped the tren that I realised how much it was working. I was doing 18-19reps on things id normally get 10reps with. keep at it. fingers crossed it real mate.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

jeffj said:


> took me about 2 weeks to fully feel my tren kicking in. I thought it wasnt working at some points. to be quite honest it wasnt until I stopped the tren that I realised how much it was working. I was doing 18-19reps on things id normally get 10reps with. keep at it. fingers crossed it real mate.


How much tren were you doing mate? Did you get any of the tren sides?


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

jeffj said:


> took me about 2 weeks to fully feel my tren kicking in. I thought it wasnt working at some points. to be quite honest it wasnt until I stopped the tren that I realised how much it was working. I was doing 18-19reps on things id normally get 10reps with. keep at it. fingers crossed it real mate.


18-19 instead of 10? bad ass strenght. i am doing lets say 2-3 more reps easily than usual in this short period.

i am going to push the tren tomorrow or friday to 75mg ed.

50mg ed have proved to be good in those nearly 2 weeks. no side effects. So I'll increase it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I was doing 100mg eod. only sides I got was nights sweats at the start which went away and tren cough 3times. that was not nice lol..

and strength was ridiculous! everything felt so easy. an I felt like I could keep training.

tren is one amazing compound thats for sure. I think when run properly in the correct way with ancillaries the sides are overated. granted it does come with its fair share if sides but fcuk me is it worth it..

I managed some good personal bests on last tren cycle.

incline db bench-67.5kg dbs for 6reps

barbell squat- 180kg for 10reps

deadlift-220kg for 3reps

standing barbell shoulder press- 100kg for 6reps

starting anouther tren cycle in a few weeks


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Well today is day 9 and so far it's gone like this....
> 
> Sunday test 50mg tren 50mg
> 
> ...


Just done test 50mg and tren 150mg!!! Doubt I'll feel a thing tbh.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Day 11 and still nothing.....


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Well today is day 9 and so far it's gone like this....
> 
> Sunday test 50mg tren 50mg
> 
> ...


With respect mate you've only been on 35-40mg of each eod now you've upped it you may feel something in a few days

I'm on tren a only cycle 250mg a day on day 8 so far the only sides I'm getting is body odur and broken sleep , muscles are hardening up really nice, that's on orbis and torq, will be starting rohm tren ace on today


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

hey guys,

i tell you what.. day 14 now.

i upped the dose from 50mg ed to 75mg ed tren a.

dear god. I became so aggressive. I was annoyed by everything and everyone! no sh.t.

the bad thing is, i got leaky nipples today! liquid came out. mg: however NO nodes under nips. that means prolactin raised, sh!t

taking since 12 weeks arimidex 0,5mg eod and every day: 80mg p-5-p, 200mg vit b6, 4mg monks pepper

nevertheless prolactin is high.

should I increase the arimidex to 0,5mg ed? any other tips?

my source has no more cabergoline. please send me a pm if you know someone who has that in stock!

feel like sh!t, but at least this is the proof that the tren works.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DagoDuck said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i tell you what.. day 14 now.
> 
> ...


You can't receive pm's yet mate. Click the link. Go for cabaser. With postage it works out to £25 pounds for 20 tablets. That's enough for 20 weeks if you do 0.5mg twice a week. Came in around a week if I remember correctly.

http://www.aurapharm.com/dostinex_cabergoline.htm


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

Youre my hero, THX mate


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

day 20, feelin so great.

no sides except for bad sweats during workout or cardio or sex! so happy i have no bad sides.

the bed and the t-shirt stay absolutely dry at night.

I have sill not received my cabergoline but i have no problems more at all. no more leaky nips.

as soon as i receive it, i will dose it with 0,25mg e3d.

what else.. I added T3, strength goes up and i'm shredding fat like crazy!

i will keep you posted!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DagoDuck said:


> day 20, feelin so great.
> 
> no sides except for bad sweats during workout or cardio or sex! so happy i have no bad sides.
> 
> ...


What sort of strength gains have you had so far mate?

Glad it's going well for you


----------



## EX0DUS (Jul 9, 2013)

I notice muscle hardening and drop in water retention in the first week.

Aggression and explosive increases in strength come in the second week.

I don't get any of the typical sides, only side I get is gyno. Do not use the lack of negative side effects as an indicator to the potency of your product.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

in those 3 weeks i added 10kg in bench press, 20kg in pull machine, 10kg in french press etc. etc. with the same amount of reps...

and all those gains while shredding fat! its amazing!

will definitely run at least 12 weeks or more.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

boa...cant sleep since i wrote my last comment..

lying in bed till 6 clock in the morning and cant sleep.

tren says hello :cool2:


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

melatonin 10mg doesnt help.

i will try some gaba.

does anyone have more tips?


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

found out that it was the ephedrine why i couldn't sleep.

so I have taken it out...

tren upped to 100mg ed :thumbup1: here we go!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DagoDuck said:


> found out that it was the ephedrine why i couldn't sleep.
> 
> so I have taken it out...
> 
> tren upped to 100mg ed :thumbup1: here we go!


Loving the updates mate. Keep them coming


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

soo, still 700mg tren a and 350mg test prop per week.

nothing special.

my body has got used to the tren.

sleeping much better.

I spent the last two weeks traveling around...also on a festival with alcohol.

I had to learn for college and could not train a week or 2 seriously.

but looking better and fuller haha.

going on vacation in 3 weeks to greece. then i have to switch to testo e only.

not feeling like to inject daily.... every 5th day 250mg for a while to give the body a chance to regenerate a bit.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Took me about a week to feel anything. Insomnia started kicking in at about week 4 or 5. No other real sides except a bit hotter. At 100mg ed


----------

